# ants invadeing the bug room?



## davestreasurechest (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions on the best course of action? i am afraid to use any pesticides in fear of hurting the mantids,has anyone else had this issue? i think they are comeing after the water


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2010)

Find where they are coming in. Treat the outside of the house with something. Get some of those small, black ant stations that you put around the inside of the house. Those worked well for me. But first find where they're getting in.


----------



## massaman (Apr 22, 2010)

Use the ant poison granuals and find out where they could be coming in from on the outside and pour the granuals over the spots outside where the ants are coming in from or get some water and try to drown them as well!


----------



## Hypoponera (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey buginthebox,

Those are good suggestions for later in the season. What you want to do is give the ants what they need. At this point in the season, the ants need both water and an energy source like sugar. Give them both. Try to find a bait formulation called "Terro". I can usually find it in grocrey as well as hardware-type stores. It is a thick "goo" in consistency and most species of ants will inhale it fast. Follow the directions to the letter and it works great.

Try to find how the ants are entering your home from the outside. See if you can find a trail of ants entering via a crack or other opening. If you can find an entry point, seal it off with clear silicone caulk. That way you keep the ants from returning.

Bait stations like Rick mentioned work well when the colony needs protien for egg production. In Kansas, that won't be until next month.

By the way, I spent many years as a branch entomologist for Terminix and specialized in eliminating ants. Any chance you could send me some of the workers in a vial of alcohol? Or possibly post a few close up photos? A good identification may help you to eliminate them with the least amount of effort.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 11, 2010)

Release your mantis minions upon them... Mu Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 11, 2010)

hummm, I am getting them too.




They are around my window seat in Bugatorium, no way to find opening in there, it is a 1' drop outside and I can't fit under there. Not that I would try mind you!


----------

